# [OT] frustrazione: come educare all'uso del Bcc?

## koho

scusate lo sfogo ma sono disperato dalle email di gruppo inviate senza il Bcc.

Voi come vi comportate quando ne ricevete una e il vostro indirizzo compare in una lista di 200 indirizzi in chiaro?

Oltre alla piccola bestemmiuccia che sicuramente vi scappa, poi come fate a dire educatamente al mittente che non deve farlo piu'?  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Help!

----------

## comio

Io cazzio direttamente chi manda la mail... normalmente basta una volta per educarlo...

poi dico di leggere la mia firma  :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## koho

stavo pensando che sarebbe bello creare un pdf da inviare in risposta a queste email fastidiose..

adesso butto giu' qualcosa e poi lo sottopongo al forum.

[scrib scrib]

----------

## Simbul

Secondo me farlo notare è inutile: innanzitutto ci sono buone probabilità che il mittente non sappia neanche dell'esistenza del bcc. Inoltre se non l'ha mai usato fino ad allora non inizierà di certo.

E' veramente una cosa fastidiosa ma credo ci siano poche speranze...  :Confused: 

----------

## zUgLiO

Gli intasi la casella di posta con un file audio corredato di tua bestemmia e istruzioni x l'uso..vedrai che la prossima volta si ricorda

----------

## Cazzantonio

Cazzo si!!! quoto in pieno la tua rabbia e giusta incazzatura!

E' una delle cose che mi danno più fastidio in assoluto!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## gutter

Dai a volte sono utili per conoscre l'indirizzo mail di qualche fanciulla  :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

io sono x la "soluzione zUgLiO" però con l'aggiunta di una bestemmia finale, tanto per rafforzare il concetto  :Wink: 

----------

## PboY

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Dai a volte sono utili per conoscre l'indirizzo mail di qualche fanciulla 

 

:rulez:

----------

## koho

date un'occhiata. pensavo poi di formattarlo benino in OO e salvarlo in pdf per poi farlo girare.

che ne dite?

critiche, consigli, modifiche benvenuti!

==================================

2 minuti per usare al meglio la posta elettronica

Lo scopo di questo documento e' illustrare alcune regole fondamentali che devono essere rispettate nell'utilizzo della posta elettronica.

Leggetelo ed inoltratelo a tutti vostri contatti (rispettando le regole qui contenute!)

1. Usa sempre il "Bcc" ("Ccn" se il programma e' in italiano) per le email di gruppo

2. Attenzione al tipo di Attachment (Allegati)

3. Usa correttamente Reply e Forward (Rispondi e Inoltra)

4. Posta Elettronica e Antivirus

1. Usa sempre il "Bcc" ("Ccn") per le email di gruppo

Quando vuoi inviare una email a 2 o piu' destinatari (immagini scherzose, barzellette, inviti a manifestazioni, newsletter, ecc.) ricorda assolutamente di NON METTERE GLI INDIRIZZI DEI DESTINATARI NEL CAMPO "To" ("A" se il programma e' in italiano)

Ecco una tipica intestazione di una email:

From: mio_email@qualcosa.it

To:   luca@qualcosa.it

Cc:

Bcc:

Subject: Barzellette

Message:

Ecco le barzellette piu' spiritose.

..

Se voglio inviare la stessa email anche a mario@qualcosa.it e piero@qualcosa.it devo comportarmi in questo modo:

-rimuovere dal campo To l'indirizzo di luca@qualcosa.it

-inserire nel campo To il mio indirizzo mio_email@qualcosa.it

-inserire i 3 indirizzi nel campo Bcc separati da una virgola, in questo modo

..

From: mio_email@qualcosa.it

To: mio_email@qualcosa.it

Bcc: luca@qualcosa.it, mario@qualcosa.it, piero@qualcosa.it

.. (tutto il resto e' invariato)

In questo modo tutti e 3 i destinatari ricevono l'email, ma non vedono gli altri indirizzi a cui e' stata mandata, questo per 2 motivi:

-per tutela della privacy (leggi Appendice 1 per approfondire)

-per evitare che si propaghino virus informatici (leggi Appendice 2 per approfondire)

Il campo "Bcc" ("Ccn") e' presente in tutti i programmi. Talvolta non compare automaticamente, ma basta cercare nelle opzioni per farlo apparire. Chiedi aiuto a qualcuno che se ne intende, e NON INVIARE MESSAGGI DI GRUPPO SENZA USARE IL Bcc.

Se ricevi email di gruppo con indirizzi in chiaro invia a tutti i destinatari e al mittente (utilizzando il "Bcc") questo file. 

2. Attachment

Quando vuoi allegare un file ad una email devi ricordare alcune cose:

-non inviare MAI documenti di Word (file .doc) (Appendice 3)

-non inviare MAI presentazioni di Powerpoint (file .pps o .ppt) (Appendice 3)

Se devi inviare un testo o una presentazione, convertili in formato Pdf (Portable Document Format).

Il file che stai leggendo e' un Pdf e viene visualizzato con Adobe Acrobat Reader (gratuito e che tutti hanno sul proprio pc!).

I file di Microsoft Office sono formati proprietari e possono essere letti soltanto da chi ha Office installato (a pagamento e NON TUTTI LO HANNO!).

Il Pdf e' un formato multipiattaforma (Windows, Macintosh, Linux) che non puo' contenere virus (i file di Word possono esserne zeppi!!)

Per convertire in Pdf basta installare un programma apposito (gratuito) e scegliere dal menu "File" la voce "Esporta come pdf" oppure "Stampa" e selezionare la stampante fittizia "Pdf writer" (dipende dal programma che si installa).

Per scaricare un convertitore Pdf basta eseguire sui motori di ricerca una richiesta tipo "convertitore pdf gratuito".

Se ricevi email con allegati di Office, invia al mittente questo file e cerca di dissuaderlo dall'inviare allegati in formati rischiosi

3. Reply e Forward (Rispondi e Inoltra)

Quando ricevi un messaggio che vuoi girare ad altri destinatari solitamente premi il pulsante "Reply" o "Forward" ("Rispondi" o "Inoltra" se il programma e' in italiano).

In questo modo pero' viene girata anche la vecchia intestazione del messaggio, con tutti gli indirizzi email a cui era diretta la copia originale, con tutti i problemi di cui si parla in Appendice 1 e 2.

Il modo migliore e' selezionare il testo, copiarlo ed incollarlo in un nuovo messaggio.

Se sono presenti allegati li puoi salvare sul Desktop e allegarli nuovamente.

Altrimenti puoi usare il tasto "Inoltra", ma DEVI cancellare dal messaggio le vecchie intestazioni e lasciare solo il testo che ti interessa.

4. Posta Elettronica e Antivirus

Usando la Posta Elettronica e' facilissimo imbattersi in virus informatici, che pero' se gestiti adeguatamente non costituiscono un grosso rischio.

Regole d'oro:

-Se ricevi strani messaggi con allegati sospetti NON aprirli ma cestinali ed eventualmente scrivi al mittente per chiedere delucidazioni.

-Installa e MANTIENI AGGIORNATO (almeno 1 volta a settimana) un software antivirus e configuralo per controllare le email in uscita e in entrata.

Appendice 1

Tutela della privacy dell'indirizzo email.

L'indirizzo email e' un dato personale riservato (come il numero di cellulare): inviando una email a piu' destinatari con gli indirizzi in chiaro viene violata la privacy dei singoli che potrebbero non voler divulgare il proprio indirizzo.

Se ad ogni Inoltro di un messaggio di barzellette si aggiunge nell'intestazione una decina di indirizzi in chiaro dopo pochi cicli vengono raggiunte anche centinaia di indirizzi in chiaro.

Questi elenchi possono cadere in mani sbagliate ed essere utilizzate per invio di pubblicita' indesiderata (il cosidetto SPAM)

Appendice 2

Come si propagano i virus informatici attraverso la posta elettronca.

Molti virus recenti memorizzano tutti gli indirizzi presenti nella rubrica e nelle intestazioni delle email di gruppo con indirizzi in chiaro e inviano di nascosto altri virus a questi indirizzi creando email fasulle con allegati ingannevoli che una volta aperti infettano anche i computer dei destinatari.

Per questo motivo e' fondamentale l'utilizzo di un antivirus aggiornato, ed e' importante che non ci siano email con centinaia di indirizzi in chiaro.

Appendice 3

Allegati in formato Word o PowerPoint.

I formati di Microsoft Office, in particolare il .doc di Word e il .ppt di PowerPoint, sono formati proprietari che richiedono di aver installato Microsoft Office, programma a pagamento che tra l'altro non e' disponibile per tutti i sistemi operativi.

Inoltre i formati di Office sono molto rischiosi perche' esistono molti virus che si nascondono al loro interno e possono infettare il computer dove vengono visualizzati.

Esistono formati aperti, gratuiti e con molti meno problemi di sicurezza!

----------

## gatiba

Ottimo lavoro Koho!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

quasi daccordo tranne per il punto 2 e per l'appendice 3 (anche pdf e' proprietario, al massimo invece del doc uno puo' salvare in rtf... e poi openoffice mi apre i doc perfettamente, anche se ha problemi con xls)

Dubito comunque che serva davvero (anche perche' la maggior parte della gente non capirebbe praticamente niente del messaggio e lo cestinerebbe con un "ma quanto rompe questo!?")

E poi che c'entra l'avvertimento sui virus? Mi puo' mandare tutti i virus che vuole... dubito che qualcuno di loro attacchi sulla mia macchina linux  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> (anche pdf e' proprietario, al massimo invece del doc uno puo' salvare in rtf... e poi openoffice mi apre i doc perfettamente, anche se ha problemi con xls)

 

Non mi sembra che il pdf sia proprietario come formato...

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Non mi sembra che il pdf sia proprietario come formato...

 

Ma acroread non e' certo gpl.... boh, pensavo che fosse un formato gratuito ma proprietario della acrobat

Comunque un doc non e' la stessa cosa di un pdf.... se  ci devo scrivere e smanettare..... penso che l'rtf sia un valido sostituto

----------

## realthing

Non usare i formati Word o PowerPoint mi sembra eccessivo.

La cosa ci può stare antipatica perchè sono di propietà Microsoft, regina del closed source,ma sono di fatto degli standard. Non esiste un desktop che non è in grado di aprire un .doc, e se esiste è un desktop inutile.  Infatti anche OpenOffice supporta questi formati. Usare formati aperti sarebbe meglio, ma di fatto non sono standard. Per i miei documenti uso il formato di openoffice, ma quando invio una fattura o un CV uso il formato Word, sono sicuro che il mio interlocutore lo potrà aprire, più che con un PDF per il quale serve un reader che non tutti hanno.

----------

## lavish

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Ma acroread non e' certo gpl.... boh, pensavo che fosse un formato gratuito ma proprietario della acrobat
> 
> Comunque un doc non e' la stessa cosa di un pdf.... se  ci devo scrivere e smanettare..... penso che l'rtf sia un valido sostituto

 

Non c'entra acroread, ma le specifiche che ne fanno un formato aperto  :Wink:  (intendevo questo)

A questo punto invece del .rtf potremmo suggerire un bel .rtfm, che ne dite?

Inoltre guardando in faccia la realta', proprio come suggerisce realthing (anche nel nick  :Razz:  ) sono d'accordo con lui, purtroppo. Il doc e' uno standard e a volte non c'e' molto da fare se non abbassare il capo  :Mad: 

Pensate che io ho avuto una volta problemi con dei file svg in una stamperia, richiedevano .ai (adobe illustrator), ma li' e' stato facile risolvere, ho cambiato stamperia...  :Twisted Evil: 

Il guaio e' che non sempre si puo' cambiare "stamperia"  :Razz: 

Cya

<EDIT> rileggendo quanto scritto da realthing, devo dire che mi trovo in disaccordo con lui per quanto riguarda il formato powr point! QUELLO NON E" DIVENTATO UNO STANDARD E DOBBIAMO FARE ATTENZIONE CHE NON DIVENTI TALE! Lo standard in quel campo e' ancora il PDF.

Ari-saluti

----------

## koho

io sinceramente odio i doc e i ppt.

credo che per entrambi i casi un pdf vada decisamente meglio.

piu' leggero

non modificabile

mantiene la divisione in pagine per la stampa e non ci sono problemi di font e di formattazioni

proponete le vostre correzioni, che man mano le inserisco fino alla versione definitiva.

a proposito: quanto ci impiega il vostro OO dal doppio click sul file, all'apertura completa del file?

una curiosita', perche' il mio e' eterno..

----------

## realthing

 *koho wrote:*   

> a proposito: quanto ci impiega il vostro OO dal doppio click sul file, all'apertura completa del file?
> 
> una curiosita', perche' il mio e' eterno..

 

Anche il mio, è il più grosso difetto di openoffice a mio avviso. E' dannatamente pesante.

Si narra che con OpenOffice 2 stiano cercando di migliorare la cosa.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

alura, prima di scappare per andare a veder stallman, anticipo che sto finedo una profonda revisione del testo proposto. Spero di riuscire a finirla già per stasera. 

Lo posterò qui e renderò disponibile via link anche il file sxw con le correzioni visibili [ Modifica/modifiche/mostra in OpenOffice]

----------

## koho

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> alura, prima di scappare per andare a veder stallman, anticipo che sto finedo una profonda revisione del testo proposto. Spero di riuscire a finirla già per stasera. 
> 
> Lo posterò qui e renderò disponibile via link anche il file sxw con le correzioni visibili [ Modifica/modifiche/mostra in OpenOffice]

 

grazie della collaborazione!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ecco il mio contributo:

//EDIT: leggete nel 3d [ https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2136346.html#2136346 ] , ho linkato all'ultima versione aggiornata del documento fatta in formato openoffice.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Non c'entra acroread, ma le specifiche che ne fanno un formato aperto  (intendevo questo)

 

E no se tu crei un programma che edita i pdf avrai contro adobe, quindi il formato non e' per nulla aperto

----------

## X-Drum

 *PboY wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*   Dai a volte sono utili per conoscre l'indirizzo mail di qualche fanciulla  
> 
> :rulez:

 

lameri  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mouser

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E no se tu crei un programma che edita i pdf avrai contro adobe, quindi il formato non e' per nulla aperto
> 
> 

 

Confermo.

Il formato .pdf non e' un formato aperto. La adobe lo ha blindato, chiuso, non ha rilasciato le specifiche.

Mi sembra sia stato una ragazzo olandese ad intuire come fosse strutturato, ha provato e vualla', e' riuscito ad ottenere le specifiche, cosa che ha portato anche a programmatori open-source la possibilita' di implementare visualizzatori/convertitori per questo formato.

In ogni caso, credo che la Adobe non denunci tutti quelli che vanno a leggere/convertire i file in pdf, semplicemente perche' il 99% degli utenti utilizza (e combra  :Evil or Very Mad:  ) comunque AdobeAcrobat per modificare/scrivere i pdf e AcrobatReader per leggerli.

Almeno, questo e' stato quello raccontatomi da un mio amico, che afferma di averlo letto su internet........ magari dovrei informarmi meglio.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## koho

ottimi progressi, personalemente pero' sarei piu' dittatoriale sugli allegati M$.. del tipo NON SI ALLEGANO FILE DI OFFICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

pero' questo IMHO.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mouser

@koho:

M$Office e' un software proprietario, che funziona male, pieno di buchi e vulnerabile in n direzioni diverse. Per questo motivo elogiamo OpenOffice.org ed il software libero che ci permette di sostituire il "male".

Bisogna pero' ricordarsi che il mondo e' stracolmo di Word, PowerPoint, ecc. e che quindi a volte proprio non si puo' fare a meno di averlo. Anche perche' quando cerchi lavoro, ed invii curriculum per mail in giro, o lo invii in .doc (o in .pdf), oppure 1/10 delle aziende che ricevono il tuo curriculum non lo leggeranno!

Tutto questo che credo che se proprio bisogna evitare di farsi spedire i files di office, e' piu' semplice (e piu' avverabile) far capire alla gente che e' meglio convertirli in pdf, piuttosto che farli desistere dall'inviare file .doc o .ppt (per non parlare del cambiare software).

Tutto questo IMHO

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## koho

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tutto questo che credo che se proprio bisogna evitare di farsi spedire i files di office, e' piu' semplice (e piu' avverabile) far capire alla gente che e' meglio convertirli in pdf, piuttosto che farli desistere dall'inviare file .doc o .ppt (per non parlare del cambiare software).
> 
> 

 

quoto in pieno perche' lo scopo che si prefiggeva la mia idea era proprio questo: usare il pdf al posto di doc e ppt.

effettivamente pensandoci, se il testo da inviare deve essere modificabile e' meglio l'rtf.

ma MAI il doc!  :Wink: 

IMHO se tutti sbagliano (in buona fede, in quanto utenti della domenica) si deve cercare di educare (parola grossa  :Confused:  ) e non rassegnarsi allo stato delle cose

----------

## mouser

 *koho wrote:*   

> IMHO se tutti sbagliano (in buona fede, in quanto utenti della domenica) si deve cercare di educare (parola grossa  ) e non rassegnarsi allo stato delle cose

 

Sicuramente!!!

Con il mio post di prima intendevo dire che non si "educano" le persone dicendogli: "Usi un software di merda, mi invii degli allegati che fanno schifo, devi cambiare", ma cercando di fargli capire che se anche lui sta attento a mettersi in sicurezza, nel giro di amici c'e' una persona in meno che distribuisce virus, ed una in piu' che convince gli altri a mettersi in sicurezza. Ed inoltre i suoi dati non possono neanche essere modificati!!!! (a meno che non serva, ma per quello c'e' l'rtf)

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## koho

allora stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa!  :Very Happy: 

io pero' pensavo, dal momento che stiamo stendendo una guida da distribuire a piu' utenti possibile, e dal momento che dovrebbe-vorrebbe-potrebbe diventare un punto di riferimento, vale la pena di farla semplice e il piu' possibile corretta, nel senso che se uno se la stampa e la segue alla lettera si comporta nel modo piu' giusto.

In questo modo (ambizioso) il guadagno potrebbe essere enorme.

Se invece la stendiamo tenendo conto degli errori attualmente commessi, finisce che li leggitimiamo e non si riesce a migliorare un granche'.

Ovviamente la mia idea (M$ suks) non voglio che figuri nella guida, pero' riconosciuta l'inopportunita' degli allegati di Office tanto vale insegnare in 4 passi a creare allegati migliori. E' sbagliato dire "se proprio non riesci a fare un pdf manda il tuo doc e vabbe'"

E' come se in un locale pubblico ci fosse il cartello "Vietato quasi sempre fumare" perche' tanto si sa che una cicca ogni tanto non fa male.  :Confused:   :Shocked:   :Confused:   :Very Happy: 

Nel momento in cui si riconosce una cosa, non si puo' transigere solo perche' l'abitudine in uso e' differente.

spero di essere riuscito a spiegare le mie ragioni

hola!  :Razz: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Come puoi notare koho, ho cambiato strutturalmente il tuo testo iniziale perchè il tono da "io ho la verità in tasca" non si addice ad un testo divulgativo  :Wink:  , pensato principalmente all'informatico della domenica.

Il motivo per cui non ho parlato di OpenOffice nello specifico, anche se IMHO è l'ideale per il 90% dell'utenza domestica è che esula dagli obiettivi di questo howto.

Ora cercherei di ottenere quante più correzioni  e suggerimenti possibili, poi ne creerei il master [tenendo le eventuali bozze precedenti come storico].

Eventualmente potremmo poi inviarlo anche a paolo attivissimo per chiedergli cosa ne pensa.

----------

## koho

ti quoto su tutto!

non voglio consigliare l'uso di OO (anche se lo reputo all'altezza di Office, almeno per l'uso casalingo)

vorrei solo che passasse il messaggio agli utenti che e' sbagliato _inviare_ file di Office. Per questo secondo me il pdf si addice come rimpiazzo dei ppt e doc, e il rtf come rimpiazzo dei doc da modificare.

Bisogna pero':

-trovare un modo semplice per insegnare a fare i pdf e i rtf

-convincere della necessita' di questo sforzo in piu' (e magari far capire che tra salvare in doc e in rtf questo sforzo in piu' non esiste!) cioe' spiegare in maniera elementare i problemi (virus, privacy, ecc) che derivano dall'uso di formati Office NELL'INVIO PER POSTA ELETTRONICA!

Lungi da me voler scoraggiare l'uso di Office (vanno bene le utopie, ma qui si esagera!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  )

Mi accontenterei dal client di posta in poi..

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ho aggiornato il testo, migliorando la parte realtiva alla creazione di file pdf.

Ringrazio Ordex peach e Leonida per la correzione delle bozze.

----------

## nick_spacca

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> (...)
> 
> linux
> 
> KDE  include nativamente la possibilità di creare file pdf usando una stampante virtuale
> ...

 

In realta' non penso ci sia bisogno di niente di particolare sotto linux. Il sistema di stampa di base permette comunque *almeno* di stampare in *.ps e di seguito si puo' convertire in pdf tramite una serie di programmini piccoli piccoli quali 

```
ps2pdf
```

 o mantenere il file in ps...

----------

## koho

procede tutto bene, solo vorrei dire una cosa.

mi pare che (per comprensibile deformazione professional-passionale) il linguaggio stia migrando verso il tecnico.

Proviamo a fare il "test della nonna": facciamo leggere il testo in questione alla nonna, mamma, o al tipico sunday-user che ci troviamo in casa. Se riesce a capire tutto, il test e' superato.

Secondo me termini come "formati aperti", "programmi liberi o proprietari" per quanto corretti, pregiudicano la comprensione del testo ai sunday-users che sono proprio il  nostro target.

Se uno legge e inizia a non capire, anche solo qualche parola, poi entra in modalita' [DI_COMPUTER_NON_CAPISCO_UN'_ACCA = ON] e rischia di non portarsi via niente dei contenuti.

Il documento dovrebbe essere scritto nel modo piu' elementare possibile, anche a scapito del rigore e della correttezza.

Poche idee. Semplici. Corrette.

IMHO

----------

## n3m0

Sto collaborando alla cosa.

Vi rendero' partecipi del risultato finale.  :Wink: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *mouser wrote:*   

> @koho:
> 
> M$Office e' un software proprietario, che funziona male, pieno di buchi e vulnerabile in n direzioni diverse. 

 

Adesso non esageriamo. OO è un BUON prodotto, ma non è certo al livello di quello microsoft.. (anche solo graficamente..)

----------

## .:deadhead:.

@ prototype hai visto la demo di OpenOffice 2? ricrediti. Se cerci nel forum c'è un mio 3d con degli screenshot di paragone tra le 2 versioni di OO e M$ office

@ n3mo: basati per il tuo lavoro sulla release 0.2c

aggiungo ai ringraziamenti per la la correzione delle bozze sillian87, codadilupo, Spacerabbit e gutter.

ho corretto la giusta segnalazione di koho, grazie al suggerimento di codadilupo

Ho riletto il dodecalogo per l'uso corretto della posta...beh orpo, sembra che abbiamo preso a piene mani dal lavoro di paolo attivissimo  :Confused: 

E' vero che molto di ciò che ha scritto rientra sotto la voce: uso corretto della mail, ma a questo punto direi che è ormai necessario, giunti ad una versione pseudo definitiva, postarglielo.

----------

## koho

my two cents

=========================

3. Allegati, maneggiare con attenzione

I tipi di file piu' diffusi sono:

Microsoft Word          .doc 

Microsoft Excel		.xls

Microsoft Powerpoint	.ppt

Adobe Acrobat		.pdf

La cosa migliore da fare e' NON inviare file in formato Microsoft Office. Le ragioni sono:

- Diffusione di virus [esistono molti virus che si annidano nei file di Microsoft Office]

- Diffusione di informazioni personali [microsoft office vìola la privacy dei propri utenti memorizzando dati privati nei file salvati in formato Microsoft Office]

- Compatibilità ridotta [solo un utente con windows puo' leggere i vostri allegati. Chi usa macintosh o linux non puo' visualizzarli]

Se devi inviare un file di Word, di PowerPoint o di Excel, puoi facilmente convertirlo ed inviarlo in formato Pdf (chi lo riceve potra' vederlo con Acrobat Reader) (vedi Appendice 5)

Se devi inviare un file di testo che il ricevente deve poter modificare, convertilo ed invialo in formato Rtf (chi lo riceve potra' vederlo con Microsoft Word, Wordpad o qualunque programma avanzato di scrittura) (vedi Appendice 5)

I vantaggi di questi due formati rispetto ai formati di Microsoft Office sono:

- Vengono rispettati perfettamente: font, colori, impaginazioni, immagini, suddivisione in pagine, ecc.

- Ridotte dimensioni [pdf e rtf occupano MOLTO meno spazio dei formati Microsoft Office]

- Compatibilita': esistono diversi programmi gratuiti per tutti i sistemi operativi (Windows, Macintosh, Linux) in grado di aprire file pdf e rtf

- Privacy: i file pdf e rtf non memorizzano informazioni private su di voi e sul vostro computer.

Appendice 5: creazione di file pdf e rtf

Creare un file pdf e' molto semplice son qualunque sistema operativo:

Windows

CutePDF [ http://www.cutepdf.com/Products/CutePDF/writer.asp ] installa una stampante virtuale, attraverso la quale potrete creare documenti pdf da qualunque programma.

OpenOffice.org [ http://www.openoffice.org ] insieme di programmi come Microsoft Office (scrittura, foglio di calcolo, presentazione, ecc.) ma GRATUITO. OpenOffice crea automaticamente file pdf e rtf.

mac

MacOSX crea automaticamente file pdf usando una stampante virtuale.

linux

Linux crea automaticamente file pdf usando una stampante virtuale.

Se invece si deve inviare un file di testo che il ricevente deve poter modificare, il formato migliore e' il rtf (Rich Text Format).

Per creare un file rtf, basta scegliere dal menu File,Salva con nome, e selezionare come tipo di file rtf (Rich Text Format).

Tutti i programmi di scrittura possono creare file rtf (Word, Openoffice, Kate, Wordpad, ecc.)

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *koho wrote:*   

> - Compatibilità ridotta [solo un utente con windows puo' leggere i vostri allegati. Chi usa macintosh o linux non puo' visualizzarli]

 

Non mistifichiamo la realtà! Office per mac c'è ed inoltre molti programmi supportano in lettura e scrittura i formati office: il problema è che il file di office lo scrive perfetto SOLO office.

Latex

Ringrazio n3mo per il lavoro che sta facendo: si è offerto di convertire il testo il Latex!

File

Per rendere più agevoli e velocizzare le modifiche credo sia opportuno che il testo verrà fornito solo tramite file in formato sxw [OpenmOffice.org]. L'indirizzo sove potrete trovare l'ultima versione del documento è [url]http://($mio_nick_senza_.:_e_:.).altervista.org/mail_howto_definitivo.sxw[/url] .

Contribuisci

Chiunque desideri proporre le proprie modifiche può scaricare il file, attivare in OpenOffice la funzione Registra Modifiche [Modifica -> Modifiche -> Registra][eventualmente disattivare la visualizzazione delle stesse Modifica -> Modifiche ->Mostra] e modificare il testo come si ritene necessario. Fatto ciò può spedire il file così creato all'indirizzo m|nò$$ (at) LiTL.biz [il nome del personaggio dantesco, esato] emagari postare anche sul forum comunicando le modifiche suggerite. Appena ricevuto, compatibilmente con i miei impegni, lo pubblicherò al solito indirizzo, aggiungengo in cima le note sulle modifiche attuate.

licenza

Credo che sarete tutti daccordo sul tipo di licenza sotto la quale rilasciare questo documento: http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-nc-sa/2.0/it/

Scadenze

Stiamo lavorando con un ottimo ritmo! Propongo un freeze delle modifiche a venerdì pv. così da poter inviare la beta a Paolo attivissimo e se tutto va bene, per lunedì / martedì rilasciare la versione 1.0.

salut

----------

## koho

sono solo io che non riesco a scaricare il file?  :Confused: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

non funziona nemmeno a me  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

 *koho wrote:*   

> ottimi progressi, personalemente pero' sarei piu' dittatoriale sugli allegati M$.. del tipo NON SI ALLEGANO FILE DI OFFICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> pero' questo IMHO. 

 

Io puntualmente urlo dietro a chi mi attacca un file di world quando poteva mandare tranquillamente un file di testo o scrivere una mail come dio comanda.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

pardon errato address ;-P

[url]http://($mio_nick_senza_.:_e_:.).altervista.org/mail_howto_definitivo.sxw[/url]

dateci dentro

----------

## redmatrix

Il documento risulta "corrotto", lo apro con l'ultima versione di openoffice-ximian.

Sto cercando di "sensibilizzare" tutta la gente che conosco, se ci fosse la versione pdf il mio compito sarebbe molto + semplice, ne avete gia uno?

Grazie.

----------

## koho

 *redmatrix wrote:*   

> Il documento risulta "corrotto", lo apro con l'ultima versione di openoffice-ximian.
> 
> Sto cercando di "sensibilizzare" tutta la gente che conosco, se ci fosse la versione pdf il mio compito sarebbe molto + semplice, ne avete gia uno?
> 
> Grazie.

 

la versione pdf e' proprio quello che stiamo cercando di fare!!  :Very Happy: 

aiutaci a correggere la bozza. 

quando sara' pronta la versione definitiva in pdf SAREMO NOI A FARE SPAMMING!!! AH AH AH!!  :Twisted Evil:   :Very Happy:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## redmatrix

Vi aiuterei volentieri ma se la versione swx non riesco a leggerla, come faccio ad aiutarvi?  :Question: 

Per lo spam, concordo con te, penso che se le infrastrutture informatiche venissero usare con + criterio vivremmo tutti + felicemente.

Proprio ieri discutevo con un mio amico il quale sosteneva che la tastiera del computer è troppo macchinosa e che lui fa fatica ad usarla. Io gli ho chiesto se aveva studiato dattilografia o aveva frequentato qualche corso di "informatica di base" e lui mi ha risposto di no. Morale della storia? La gente usa il pc (che è uno strumento moooolto complesso) senza la minima preparazione, un po come se io pretendessi di usare un caterpillar senza aver preso prima la patente per poterlo guidare!  :Sad: 

Fatemi sapere cosa posso fare, vi do una mano volentieri.

Ciao.

----------

## randomaze

 *redmatrix wrote:*   

> Il documento risulta "corrotto", lo apro con l'ultima versione di openoffice-ximian

 

con openoffice-bin ottengo lo stesso risultato.

.:deadhead:. per caso stai ancora usando OOo2?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ora va di sicuro, l'ho provato anche io. Forse l'ftp prima s'era perso qualche cosa  :Confused: 

Non ho usato OOo2 per la sua creazione, ma sto continuando a testare [ogni 2 settimane esce una nuova rc per la beta]

----------

## redmatrix

Ogni 2 settimane???  :Shocked: 

Ma.... ho capito bene? Cioè stiamo scrivendo un documento su come usare la posta elettronica? E qante... "bisettimane" dovremmo starci dietro?

Per me è gia quasi completo così com'è, alla fine sono consigli, non è una guida su "come si usa un computer"... oppure si!?  :Question: 

Azz, scusa, ho letto male il tuo post, ok, l'ho fatta la figura da escremento  :Embarassed: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 :Laughing:   no problema...piuttosto, sotto con i commenti. ascanso di equivoci, dovete interpretare l'indirizzo segnato nel post sopra, ok?  :Very Happy: 

Dai non ci credo che con le ultime modifiche che ho fatto è perfetto  :Smile: 

Beh cmq rimane il limite di fine settimana, dopo di che invierò il testo a paolo attivissimo per un suo parere, avuto anche il suo parere ed eventualmente dopo esserci assicurati una certa visibilità per il documento  :Smile:   passerei alla creazione del master del documento in latex, grazie al prezioso supporto di n3mo e poi alla diffusione alle masse.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Siamo stati davvero così bravi? Niente da dire, correggere o aggiungere?

----------

## koho

arrivo arrivo..  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

Io ho delle piccole precisazioni da fare: 

1)

poichè il software disponibile per gnu-linux è disponibile (a grandi linee) anche per gli altri unix, (essendo linux uno unix like) in frasi come questa:

 *Quote:*   

> - Compatibilita': esistono diversi programmi gratuiti per tutti i sistemi operativi (Windows, Macintosh, Linux) in grado di aprire file pdf e rtf 

 

aggiungerei Unix, oppure toglierei Linux e scriverei Unix/Unix Like o *nix

2)

 *Quote:*   

> - Compatibilità ridotta [solo il pacchetto office, esistente solo per le piattaforme windows e macintosh, può modificare i vostri file e creare un file di word perfetto. Altri programmi pur aprendo e/o creando tali file, non hanno ancora raggiunto un livello di compatibilità del 95% con office ]

 

Qui non capisco in base a cosa sia stato determinato quel 95% e detto così sembra che una volta raggiunta quella soglia si possano mandare files doc... onestamente non l'ho capita questa frase, ad ogni modo non è chiara. Io cambierei in: 

 *Quote:*   

> - Compatibilità ridotta [solo il pacchetto microsoft office, esistente esclusivamente per piattaforme windows e macintosh, può modificare i vostri file e creare un file .doc perfetto. Altri programmi pur aprendo e/o creando tali file, non hanno ancora raggiunto un livello di compatibilità  del 100% con microsoft office ]

 

3)

Aggiungerei la ditta/associazione produttrice del software in questione :

es:  office ==> microsoft office

Per il resto mi pare vada bene  :Very Happy: 

ovviamente queste sono le mie opinioni, discutiamone pure  :Smile: 

Ciao!

<EDIT> piccole migliorie

----------

## matttions

Bel lavoro gente ... tuttavia non credo che funzionerà.

Solo un utilizzo di Thunderbird onestamente configurato e di un sitema Linux vi salverà dallo spam e dai virus.

[Quello che possiamo fare noi]

Invece lottare contro la diffusione del proprio indirizzo mail è un pò una lotta contro i mulini a vento.

[quello che nn possiamo fare noi]

Ciò non toglie che avere un documento in Pdf scritto in maniera egregia come questo sia già un bel passo avanti.

P.s.: Inserite 

```
scritto con \LaTeX
```

 che almeno buttiamo lì un' altra pulce.

Saluti !!!

Splendido il pezzo su come creare un .pdf  sotto win [che credo che sia lo scoglio + grande per un utente.]

Ciao

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ho uploadato il nuovo documenti con le correzioni indicate.

Potremo aggiungere una scritta simile alla proposta solo qunado lo avremo davvero tradotto in latex  :Wink:  Per ora n3mo si è offerto per la realizzazione.

per ora è editato con OO.org 2 beta rc, formato file sxw, formato OpenOffice 1.1

iauz

----------

## lavish

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Ho uploadato il nuovo documenti con le correzioni indicate.[CUT]

 

 Mi sembra ancora quello vecchio...  :Confused: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Controlla il changelog all'inizio del documento. E' la via più veloce.

@matttions

anche con thunderbird prendi virus e ricevi spam... i filtri li devi attivare tu.  :Smile: 

Il miglior modo per risolvere la questione è l'informazione, su tutto. L'email è indipendente dall'os e dalla piattaforma che uno usa. Inoltre non è vero che non puoi controllare il tuo indirizzo. Bastano pochi accorgimenti: evitare di lasciarlo in vista su siti e/o newsgroup e darlo solo a persone che applichino i principi esposti nel suddetto documento et voilà lo spam scompare... 

uhm...

spam: mi è venuta in mente una nuova sezione della guida...

i filtri possono aiutare, ma la cura va somministrata all'inizio, bisogna usar la testa quando si dà in giro la propria non piangere dopo che lo si lasciai n chiaro su forums, newsgroups etc etc

----------

## matttions

Allora ..

Il documento che sto guardando è questo

```
6-02-05   c. 02d
```

CI sono due sviste ed una cosa che nn mi convice ..

1) Frase errata

 *Quote:*   

> In caso di difficoltà si suggerisce di chiedere aiuto ad utentu più esperti.

 

--> utentu --> utenti

2) Frase errata

 *Quote:*   

> Tornando al nostro esempio, l'uso del Ccn permette a tutti e 3 i destinatari di ricevere l'email, senza però che nessuno dei sappia a quali altri indirizzi la suddetta mail sia stata inviata.

 

dei è di troppo --> ....nessuno sappia a quali ......

3) Il pezzo 

 *Quote:*   

>  unix/linux 
> 
> I diversi WM includono nativamente la possibilità di creare file pdf usando una stampante virtuale 

 

non è errato?

non è il Desktop Enviroment [vedi gnome , Kde o altro ] a permettere questo?

il window maker non costruisce appunto solo le finestre?

----------

## lavish

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Controlla il changelog all'inizio del documento. E' la via più veloce

 

Avevo controllato ma mi sono accorto ora che era un problema di cache  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

sorry....................

----------

## .:deadhead:.

grazie matttions: ultima versione 0.2e

dopo 3 settimane dall'inizio del progetto, ho fatto la correzione ortografica del documento...oltre a molti vari i' e' o' ho corretto anche molte sgrammaticature...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Idee da sviluppare in vista della release 0.3

quoting

spam

@koho

hai avuto altre idee o ti è venuto o hai trovato delle correzioni da attuare?

----------

## koho

@deadhead

scusa ma in questi giorni sono incasinatissimo, appena trovo due minuti butto un occhio e leggo l'ultima versione.

cmq grande teamwork!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

 *koho wrote:*   

> [CUT]
> 
> cmq grande teamwork! 

 

As usual  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

un ultimo argomento che si potrebbe trattare, anche se è una sottobranchia di spam, potrebbero esser le catene di St. Antonio...

----------

## koho

imho non bisogna far crescere il documento a dismisura, altrimenti diventa una di quelle comunissime "guide ad internet" che tutti leggono ma che non lasciano niente.

Lo scopo secondo me dovrebbe essere di fare una serie di brevi "comandamenti" del tipo che uno se li stampa e li appende in ufficio cosicche' tutti i suoi colleghi li possono leggere e capire facilmente.

Se ci addentriamo troppo a fondo negli argomenti, rischiamo di creare un documento perfetto ma perfettamente inutile nei confronti del target che ci poniamo.

Come scrivere un trattato di meccanica classica come libretto di istruzioni di una altalena per bambini..

L'approcio giusto deve essere il K.I.S.S. (keep it simple and stupid)

oppure sdoppiamo il progetto in una versione compact (max 1-2 pagine) e una full optional; anche questa idea non sarebbe male ora che ci penso..

che ne dite?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Mboh...io direi, intanto vediamo di dargli forma, n tutte le sue parti. Una volta che abbiamo il materiale si fa presto a suddividerlo etc etc

piuttosto, letto l'ultima versione? com'è? Feedback son sempre accettati

----------

## Onip

mi è venuta in mente stanotte e ve la butto lì. un capitoletto su gpg com lo vedete? io purtroppo non sono in grado di scriverlo (non lo uso ancora  :Embarassed:  , anche perchè molti non potrebbero leggere le mie mail), ma secondo voi può entrare nel documento?

Byez

----------

## cloc3

Oggi è Pasqua, e non ho fatto praticamente nulla di informatica.

Tranne provare la ventura di convincere mio cognato della bestialità commessa installando una versione pirata di MSOffice sul proprio portatile.

Missione improba, dato che il troiano che da tre mesi gli rende impossibile qualunque collegamento in rete non è sufficiente ad aprirgli gli occhi.

Comunque è emerso un argomento che può avere una qualche utilità in questo thread, e che non mi pare sia stato finora affrontato.

Secondo me la frase

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Allegati in formato Word o PowerPoint. 
> 
>  I formati di Microsoft Office, in particolare il .doc di Word e il .ppt di PowerPoint, sono formati proprietari che richiedono di aver installato Microsoft Office, programma a pagamento che tra l'altro non e' disponibile per tutti i sistemi operativi. 
> ...

 

è debole e insufficiente.

Il fatto è che i documenti in formato .doc possono contenere metadati casuali, indesiderati e strutturalmente estranei al documento a insaputa dell'utente.

Per esempio, il seguente documento, scaricabile dal sito della Corte dei Conti (sic!), cliccando sul icona "formato stampabile", contiene un documento .doc impuro.

Aprendo il documento stesso con un qualunque editor di testo (kate, wordpad ...) è possibile visualizzare (più volte) la stringa "R M A R L E T T A" che chiaramente centra come i cavoli a merenda nel contesto.

L'utente dovrebbe anche sapere che questo comportamento dipende fortemente dalle caratteristiche del programma di editor che ha prodotto il documento stesso. Difatti, aprendo il file con openoffice e salvandolo in formato doc con altro nome, la stringa suddetta scompare radicalmente.

Di conseguenza, chiunque sia informato di questa proprietà, e tuttavia perseveri nel distribuire a terzi (con qualunque strumento di comunicazione) documenti in formato .doc prodotti con software di scarsa qualità commette potenzialmente reato di violazione della privacy. Pare anche che tale meccanismo abbia dato origine nel recente passato a gravi scandali internazionali .

I dirigenti e gli esperti informatici della Corte dei Conti, che non possono non essere informati di queste elementari nozioni sono potenzialmente perseguibili per reato di violazione della privacy e per avere esposto i propri dipendenti a commettere inconsapevolmente lo stesso reato.

Chiunque riceva per qualunque motivo un documento in formato .doc e lo debba ritrasmettere ad altri, deve necessariamente assumere la precauzione di salvare lo stesso in formato .pdf prima di ogni altra operazione.

Fossi un programmatore, scriverei un tool doc2pdf con una banale interfaccia grafica.

Come sintetizzare queste idee nel vostro testo non saprei, però sono un po' preoccupato per le mie tasche.

Non così tanto, però, non son certo pesanti come le loro...

----------

## gutter

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Oggi è Pasqua, e non ho fatto praticamente nulla di informatica.
> 
> Tranne provare la ventura di convincere mio cognato della bestialità commessa installando una versione pirata di MSOffice sul proprio portatile.
> 
> 

 

Mi sembra che hai fatto abbastanza per oggi  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

E dopo la bellezza di 2 mesi ecco la versione 0.3 

Questa volta vi ho fatto anche il pdf, scaricatelo pure lui così apprezzerete i segnalibri ed i link, introdotti in questa versione

http://($mio_nick_senza_.:_e_:.).altervista.org/mail_howto_definitivo.sxw

http://($mio_nick_senza_.:_e_:.).altervista.org/mail_howto_definitivo.pdf

coraggio non siate timidi, sotto con i feedback

koho, hai detto che avevi delle modifiche, spara pure altrimenti non ci arriviamo davvero più alla release 1.0  :Smile: 

----------

## koho

porta pazienza.. domani ho 4 ore di scritto e mercoledi 1 ora di orale...  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

poi se tutto va bene sono LIBEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

no problem  :Smile:  era scherzoso  :Smile: 

----------

## koho

finalmente torno alla vita  :Very Happy: 

ho dato un'occhiata alla guida e mi pare proceda proprio bene.

Ecco le annotazioni:

- errata suddivisione in pagine (immagino perche' ancora bozza, ma credo che unire gli argomenti nella stessa pagina fin d'ora aiuterebbe)

- nell'uso del Bcc credo sia meglio dire di mettere in To il proprio indirizzo e in Bcc quelli dei destinatari. Alcuni programmi (kmail) non accettano il campo To vuoto.

- capisco i sentimenti nei confronti di M$, ma se mettiamo maiuscolo OpenOffice bisogna mettere anche Microsoft Office..  :Cool:  in generale metterei la maiuscola su tutti i programmi o sistemi operativi

- "E' vivamente sconsigliato l'invio di messaggi di gruppo senza usare il Ccn." aggiungerei: "arrivano lo stesso ma sono MOLTO PERICOLOSI (vedi appendice quelchel'e'). Sempre meglio dare un perche', anche calcando la mano..  :Very Happy: 

- "("Replay" o "Forward" dovrebbe essere reply senza A

- "3. Allegati, maneggiare con attenzione Quando vuoi allegare un file ad una email, assicurati che il destinatario possa aprire il file il formato in questione."

- "E' auspicabile evitare l'invio di file in formato microsoft office. Numerose sono le ragioni:" italiano bellissimo ma forse un po' troppo aulico..  :Cool: 

- "Installa e MANTIENI AGGIORNATO (almeno 1 volta ogni volta che ti colleghi ad internet)" o diciamo una volta a settimana, oppure ogni volta che ci si collega a internet, meglio ancora aggiornamento automatico con antivirus agent attivo  :Wink: 

- "Appendice 2   Crear PDF La creazione di un file pdf ormai è una procedura molto semplice ed a costo 0, su qualunque piattaforma:" manca una E e lo zero lo metterei in lettere

----------

## xchris

probabilmente non dico niente di nuovo...

```

emerge antiword

```

ciao

----------

## CLod

nn mi interessa se il mio indirizzo compare

e nn sono solito ne di mandare mail del cazzo ne di usare il bcc

----------

## redmatrix

 *CLod wrote:*   

> nn mi interessa se il mio indirizzo compare
> 
> e nn sono solito ne di mandare mail del cazzo ne di usare il bcc

 

Scusami ma non capisco cos'hai voluto dire...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

-> xchris

mica lo conoscevo, vedrò di inserirlo nel testo. Grazie per la segnalazione

-> Clod

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## redmatrix

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -> Clod
> 
>    

 

Appunto, non ho capito cosa intende Clod. Il thread è nato a causa del fatto che esiste un problema ben preciso, ovvero, lo spam.

Mi spiego per punti:

1) Riceviamo spam in quantità industriali

2) Perché? A causa del fatto che gli spammer ottengono il nostro indirizzo e-mail

3) Come? Ne vengono a conoscenza in diversi modi e uno di questi consiste nelle catene di sant'antonio

4) Perché? Perché nelle catene di sant'antonio gli indirizzi e-mail dei vari destinatari di solito sono leggibili (in chiaro)

5) Cosa fare? Per evitare questo bisogna fare in modo che suddetti indirizzi non siano leggibili

5) In che modo? Il metodo è quello di usare il campo Bbc: anziché il campo To:

Aggiungerei inoltre che questo thread insegna una importante lezione di educazione civica perché prende in considerazione anche altri comportamenti "irrispettosi" e ne suggerisce altri corretti.

Dal post di Clod invece sembra trasparire (e dico, SEMBRA!) un "Chi se ne frega di tutto cio!". Prego quindi Clod di smentirmi o, in caso la mia supposizione sia giusta, di evitare altri post fuori luogo.

Ciao

----------

## gutter

 *CLod wrote:*   

> nn mi interessa se il mio indirizzo compare
> 
> e nn sono solito ne di mandare mail del cazzo ne di usare il bcc

 

Non credi che questa affermazione sia fuori luogo?

----------

## koho

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *CLod wrote:*   nn mi interessa se il mio indirizzo compare
> 
> e nn sono solito ne di mandare mail del cazzo ne di usare il bcc 
> 
> Non credi che questa affermazione sia fuori luogo?

 

mai sottovalutare il potenziale di una cattiva digestione..  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

 *CLod wrote:*   

> nn mi interessa se il mio indirizzo compare
> 
> e nn sono solito ne di mandare mail del cazzo ne di usare il bcc
> 
> Studente del Master in Sicurezza delle Informazioni e delle Reti presso l'Università degli Studi di Milano.
> ...

 

Meno male che tratti in sicurezza  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## koho

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *CLod wrote:*   nn mi interessa se il mio indirizzo compare
> 
> e nn sono solito ne di mandare mail del cazzo ne di usare il bcc
> 
> Studente del Master inSicurezza delle Informazioni e delle Reti presso l'Università degli Studi di Milano.
> ...

 

era un typo.. LOL

----------

## .:deadhead:.

nuova versione 0.3b

per leggerlo fate copia && incolla dell'indirizzo, altrimenti altervista nn è contento  :Smile: 

```
7-4-05   v. 0.3 deadhead   Riformattazione del testo creazione dei link sull'indice, aggiunta della filigranaa

              clock3       aggiunta informazioni sul perchè evitare il formato Microsoft Office

4-6-05   v. 0.3b    koho      correzione errori battitura

                      deadhead   correzioni sintattiche (Microsoft Office Maiuscolo) e tipografiche (ricontrollate le e' e gli elenchi puntati), rifacimento della sezione Rispondi ed Inoltra (ancora da fare)
```

----------

## lavish

yuppy, appena arrivo a casa (sono al lavoro ora) me lo leggo e rileggo!

Brafo!  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Secondo me non e' ancora a livello base, se partissi dal presupporto che non so nulla, non capirei molto penso; quantomeno non sarei convinto, ci vorrebbe una spiegazione aggiuntiva sul perche' queste cose occorre farle. Nella mia Mailing List della croce verde c'e' gente che mi ha dato del pirla perche' quoto ad esempio, rendendo difficile loro capire l'email (inutile dire che a questi loschi figuri le possibilita' di utilizzare un pc se ne sono io l'admin e' stata tolta...)

Il vero analfabeta telematico vuole sempre una spiegazione che in qualche misura puo' capire ed accettare sul perche' deve fare certe cose (e non devi neanche essere prolisso nello spiegarglielo, altrimenti non ti segue fino alla fine)

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

Ammetto di non aver letto tutto il thread, ma incollo qui la BREVE risposta che mando praticamente in automatico a chiunque mi mandi catene di sant'antonio con 200 indirizzi dentro. Così torniamo al topic originario (cosa che non fa mai male):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Caro <nome>,
> 
> 	ti prego, se proprio vuoi spedire delle catene di S.Antonio, di *cancellare* gli indirizzi di posta che contengono (quelli dei messaggi precedenti) e mettere i destinatari non in "Destinatario", ma in "Ccn" o "Bcc" (Copia carbone nascosta). In questo modo ogni destinatario non saprà chi sono gli altri.
> ...

 

La cifra l'avevo recuperata a suo tempo da un sito, peraltro non molto affidabile. Se qualcuno ha a disposizione una stima più attendibile, è pregato di comunicarla.

----------

## lavish

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

> Ammetto di non aver letto tutto il thread, ma incollo qui la BREVE risposta che mando praticamente in automatico a chiunque mi mandi catene di sant'antonio con 200 indirizzi dentro. Così torniamo al topic originario (cosa che non fa mai male)

 

Ti farebbe bene leggere tutto il thread e l'articolo che ne è venuto fuori  :Wink: 

----------

## Thrain

Scusate se mi intrometto... ho letto più o meno tutto il thread, e, sebbene mi piaccia davvero un sacco l'idea iniziale, quello che ne è venuto fuori per me è eccessivo, semplicemente per un solo motivo: secondo voi, una persona che non sa cos'è il Ccn, si mette a leggere tutto quell'ambaradan che avete scritto  :Rolling Eyes:  ? Non voglio fare critiche, ma evidenziare un problema: ad esempio, mio padre, che ormai (dico ormai perché aveva iniziato con il C64) non sa più usare il computer (e sì, Windows fa questo ed altro...), era interessatissimo alla questione del Ccn, ma se gli arrivasse un documento come quello che avete scritto voi nella sua casella di posta, non solo si sarebbe incazzato, ma probabilmente non avrebbe mai saputo neanche del Ccn...

È inutile riempire un documento di cose in più, molto meglio inviare di volta in volta l'informazione che serve. Per prima quella del Ccn... poi verrà il turno degli allegati e così via: ma mettere tutto insieme, considerando i destinatari del documento, è semplicemente fatica inutile, ovviamente imho (non solo imho, ma anche secondo tutti gli utonti cui ho sottoposto il documento).

Spiegare come funziona il Ccn è un conto, perché non dà fastidio a nessuno ed anzi può sembrare anche "figo" nel senso che dà un tocco di professionalità alle email... ma pretendere anche un briciolo in più (e voi state chiedendo di non usare i file .doc!!! Ma chi lo farebbe mai??? Voi l'avreste mai fatto prima di conoscere Linux??? Io mi sarei messo a ridere...) è secondo me troppo...

Tutto questo non per criticare, ma per dare un consiglio pratico: attenetevi all'idea iniziale, un documento riguardo al Ccn.

Ciao!

----------

## koho

rispondendo a tutti gli ultimi post

concordo in pieno col fatto che deve essere scritto in modo facilmente comprensibile da chiunque (come ho scritto a deadhead via mail "anche da una nonnina 90enne rinco  :Very Happy:  ")

Il progetto era nato solo per il Bcc, e si era naturalmente evoluto per contenere anche allegati e virus semplicemente per far passare diversi messaggi sfruttando una distribuzione massiccia unica. Ovviamente si corre il rischio che qualcosa passi inosservato o addirittura che venga trascurato tutto per le eccessive dimensioni.

A questo punto proporrei di sospendere lo sviluppo del documento e di scrivere assieme (sulla falsa riga di quando scritto da CRV§ADER//KY) un breve messaggio (magari da inviare in pdf per evitare eccessivi quote e distorsioni) per invitare all'uso del Bcc.

Tra parentesi io resto sempre dell'idea che dovrebbero essere i server di posta ad impedire l'invio di mail con indirizzi in chiaro.. ma probabilmente a loro fa comodo vendere antispam e antivirus..  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## federico

 *Thrain wrote:*   

> in più (e voi state chiedendo di non usare i file .doc!!! Ma chi lo farebbe mai??? Voi l'avreste mai fatto prima di conoscere Linux??? Io mi sarei messo a ridere...) è secondo me troppo...

 

Gioco forza, se tu mandi a me un file DOC e io ti dico che non posso leggerlo, e tu hai bisogno che io lo legga, farai in modo che questo possa realizzarsi, viceversa se sono io che ne ho bisogno mi sbattero' un po' di + per leggerlo. Infine se nessuno dei due ha voglia di sbattersi significa che potevi fare a meno di mandarmi quel documento  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## federico

Secondo me conviene fare un software che iscrive chi manda in giro il mio indirizzo email a mille ml e siti schifosi, cosi' lo aggiungo alla suite con quello che mette in reply mille volte la mail che mi ha inviato chi non quota correttamente sprecando il mio tempo e il mio spazio disco...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Acceto le critiche [meglio aver feedback che non averne  :Wink:  ], ma non esageriamo: perchè buttare alle ortiche tutto quello che è già stato fatto? E' troppo tecnico, ok. Mi son mosso in una direzione, la completezza, pensando che cmq a tagliar si fa sempre a tempo. Ed infatti non è un caso che il documento sia ancora alla versione 0.3 . Già koho appena rilasciata questa release , mi aveva fatto notare la cosa.

Perchè non portare avanti 2 filoni del documento, uno preciso e completo, l'altro n00b oriented.

Se siete interessati davvero alla cosa, "dateci dentro" [eheh Celebrity DeathMatch docet]. Il documento è lì ed è sotto creative commons, lavoriamoci su! Mi scoccerebbe non poco che tutto il tempo che koho ed io [e tanti altri che han dato una mano] abbiam speso sopra questo mini howto venisse sprecato.

 *Thrain wrote:*   

> e voi state chiedendo di non usare i file .doc!!! Ma chi lo farebbe mai??? Voi l'avreste mai fatto prima di conoscere Linux?

 

Va bene la vecchina ma non prendiamo per idioti tutti quanti, io parlando con molte persone di argomenti tipo questi ho avuto riscontri positivi, gente che ora usa OO.org e che ora si cura di queste cose, ma che di certo non usa linux ne è tecnicamente preparata: semplicemente ha visto come si fà, ha valuto i pro ed i contro di usare a piuttosto che b ed ha fatto una scelta consapevole e ragionata. Spesso si usa quel che usano gli altri perchè nessuno gli ha mai detto che c'è altro.

----------

## koho

ho ripescato questo thread dal fondo del barile solo per aggiungere una cosina..

Da un pochino quando ricevo email di gruppo con indirizzi in chiaro scrivo a tutti i destinatari e al mittente un messaggio simile a questo (adattato di volta in volta)

```

From: 

To:

BCC: 

Date: 

   

Spendi 3 minuti del tuo tempo per leggere questa email utile.

Quando decidi di inoltrare a tutti i tuoi contatti una email spiritosa, un 

passaparola, una immagine divertente, o qualunque altra cosa, devi ricordarti 

assolutamente di inserire gli indirizzi dei destinatari in "Ccn:" ("Bcc:" se 

il programma che usi e' in inglese) e NON nel campo "A:" ("To:" se il 

programma che usi e' in inglese).

Inserendoli in Ccn, tutti ricevono la mail, ma ognuno vede come destinatario 

soltanto il suo indirizzo. (Questa email che stai leggendo e' stata inviata a 

piu' di 30 persone contemporaneamente, ma vedi solo il tuo indirizzo e il 

mittente).

In questo modo si evita che viaggino in Internet messaggi email pieni di liste 

di indirizzi in chiaro, che vengono sfruttati dai virus informatici per 

propagarsi e da malintenzionati per inviare messaggi pubblicitari non 

richiesti (SPAM).

Oltretutto inviare una email con gli indirizzi in chiaro e' una grave 

violazione della privacy. Vi piacerebbe sapere che il vostro numero di 

cellulare viaggia liberamente in Internet? E' la stessa cosa con l'email!!

Se ricevi un messaggio con una lista di indirizzi in chiaro, invece di fare 

"Inoltra", seleziona solo il testo del messaggio e gli eventuali allegati e 

crea un nuovo messaggio ed inserisci i tuoi destinatari in Ccn.

Se volete avere maggiori informazioni visitate www.attivissimo.net un sito NON 

commerciale fatto da un giornalista italiano che spiega alcuni semplici 

accorgimenti per navigare in sicurezza col proprio computer.

Per favore inoltra questa email a tutti i tuoi contatti... ovviamente ricorda 

di mettere gli indirizzi in "Ccn"    ;-)

Buona navigazione!

```

Ho trovato un simpatico script in javascript che inserito un testo ne estrae tutti gli indirizzi email

http://www.surf7.net/download/extractor.shtml

Speriamo che tutta questa fatica serva a qualcosa   :Embarassed:   :Wink: 

----------

